# A Pitt Bull vs a burglar



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A burglary syspect bled to death here in Marion County after a Pitt Bull chased him which caused the suspect to jump thru a window.

Suspected burglar dies after pit bull chases him through window of home in Marion - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Go, Pit!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL Smart man! I'd probably take the window over the dog, too!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That actually sucks.. You don't learn from death.

Wish they had a picture of the dog, they rarely do.. Because I doubt if it was an APBT he would have become frantic enough to bust out of a window.. They are not very intimidating.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> That actually sucks.. You don't learn from death.QUOTE]
> 
> doesn't suck if you ask me...one less piece of you know what walking this earth. good job doggie


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> That actually sucks.. You don't learn from death.
> 
> Wish they had a picture of the dog, they rarely do.. Because I doubt if it was an APBT he would have become frantic enough to bust out of a window.. They are not very intimidating.


They are to anyone who recognizes the dog as a "PIT BULL", I will bet!


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree ABPTLOVE, you don't deserve to die for being stupid. Drugs are a terrible thing and cause people to lose all rational thought. It is a sickness. Now if he were hurting someone that would be a different story. This is just another sad reality of the times we live in.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Daydreamer said:


> I agree ABPTLOVE, you don't deserve to die for being stupid. Drugs are a terrible thing and cause people to lose all rational thought. It is a sickness. Now if he were hurting someone that would be a different story. This is just another sad reality of the times we live in.


If the burglar wasn't trying to rob someone, then he wouldn't have been chased by the dog and would not have bled to death!

Cheers to the pit!

You don't think that breaking in and stealing wasn't hurting someone?


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

None of my possessions are worth someone losing their life. Things are just things. Don't get me wrong, I would be very upset if someone broke into my home while we were gone but I wouldn't want them to die for it.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

hes an adult, made his choice to knowing break into someones home, thank goodness no one was home besides the good dog. Someone who breaks into someones home there is no telling what he would have done if surprised by a homeowner. I say he deserved what he got and thank goodness the homeowner/animal wasnt hurt. He should not have been breaking into someones home. Apparently he has been in trouble before and hadnt learned from that.... I agree it is one less crimininal out there to do harm to others.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Daydreamer said:


> None of my possessions are worth someone losing their life. Things are just things. Don't get me wrong, I would be very upset if someone broke into my home while we were gone but I wouldn't want them to die for it.


You are a lot nicer than I must be then! It was their choice to break in! And the dog was only trying to protect his home - sorry for the burglar but it was his choice!


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't blame the dog at all. He was only protecting his home. I just hate to see someone die because of stupidity (sp). And don't think I'm one of those bleeding heart liberals who opposes the death penalty. I just think the punishment should fit the crime. The guy made a really bad choice and he paid for it with his life.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I agree with Daydreamer, I do not blame the dog for anything, he was just doing what dogs do. I feel bad that the guy lost his life over a stupid choice. Had he been breaking in to harm someone or kill someone perhaps I could feel the same as others, but most people who break in to steal stuff, aren't the awful people some make them out to be. It just makes them feel better to do so.

He was someones son, or brother, or father. While what he did was wrong, while the homeowner or dog are not a fault, this doesn't mean the loose of a life over something meaningless is lessened by the means.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

True - but drug addicts do commit a lot of crime. And who is to say what the guy might have done to the occupant if the dog had not been there.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

While no human other than the buglar was injured/killed, as the victim of a violent crime I have very little sympathy when someone doing something bad is injured, maimed, or killed. Today a home invasion ... tomorrow God only knows what can happen!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay I need to go find out if I've been sent to a alternate universe.

I usually agree with and/or enjoy GSDolch's posts and more often than not disagree with and/or dismiss Codmaster's. 

I find myself agreeing with Codmaster's statements here as well as others along the same venue or line of thought. As Codmaster pointed out, who's to say what would have happened if the occupant had been present. Too often burglary and drugs can lead toward worst circumstances down the road. 

And this story Woman Hit With Crow Bar While Interrupting Burglary is an example of just that worst circumstance occuring.

:hugs: to Arycrest for having to endure something like that.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Good doggie! That pooch would eat T-bone steaks for the next month if he were mine.:thumbup:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Daydreamer said:


> I agree ABPTLOVE, you don't deserve to die for being stupid. *Drugs are a terrible thing and cause people to lose all rational thought. It is a sickness.* Now if he were hurting someone that would be a different story. This is just another sad reality of the times we live in.


Unless someone has been given perscription drugs for a real illness and then becomes addicted, I have no sympathy for drug addicts. 

People make a choice to do illegal drugs. The addiction that might follow is their fault, no one elses. He was hurting someone. He was hurting the family who lived in the house. When your home is invaded you don't just shrug it off, it can take a very long time to feel safe again. He hurt his own family and he put a financial burden on society. He didn't do anything to help the reputation of a dog breed either. 

Did he deserve to die? Probably not, but he made stupid choices and no one is to blame but him.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Kayla's Dad said:


> Okay I need to go find out if I've been sent to a alternate universe.
> 
> I usually agree with and/or enjoy GSDolch's posts and more often than not disagree with and/or dismiss Codmaster's.
> 
> ...



I think my view differs greatly on this issue because I speak from experience on dealing with people like this. People are quick to jump to the "this today that tomorrow" and yes, it does happen, but all to often the cases of petty crimes usually don't hurt others other than it putting a hardship on the people he is effecting. The people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family.

My mothers side is riddled with people like this, in over 20 years of dealing with them and their "people" you begin to easily tell the difference from a "bad guy" and a "stupid guy". (believe me, I had to learn this at an early age for survival and sanity) Had the guy been planning something more, or more violent then I could get on the wagon.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Did he deserve to die? Probably not, but he made stupid choices and no one is to blame but him.


I think this, he did make his own choices and sadly they lead to his death. While no one but him is to blame, I find it sad that he had to die for something so stupid.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I think my view differs greatly on this issue because I speak from experience on dealing with people like this. People are quick to jump to the "this today that tomorrow" and yes, it does happen, but all to often the cases of petty crimes usually don't hurt others other than it putting a hardship on the people he is effecting. The people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family.
> 
> My mothers side is riddled with people like this, in over 20 years of dealing with them and their "people" you begin to easily tell the difference from a "bad guy" and a "stupid guy". (believe me, I had to learn this at an early age for survival and sanity) Had the guy been planning something more, or more violent then I could get on the wagon.


I agree that one can feel some sympathy for the guy and esp. for his family, but when you say this: *"people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family."* are you really suggesting that the felon is hurt more than the victim of the crime?

Got to disagree with this line of thought!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

codmaster said:


> I agree that one can feel some sympathy for the guy and esp. for his family, but when you say this: *"people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family."* are you really suggesting that the felon is hurt more than the victim of the crime?
> 
> Got to disagree with this line of thought!


Good question. 

While I was injured as a direct result of a violent crime, I'm continuing to be injured today because I'm paying high insurance rates on my home because of people like him. I'm paying higher taxes so more officers can be put on the street because of people like him. I'm paying higher taxes so more employees can work the court system/prison system/etc because of people like him. I'm paying higher hospital bills because people like him injure and kill others who are unable to afford medical bills. 

Everyone, every tax payer, is hurt every day by these felons who chose to follow a path of crime - I have no say in the matter, I just pay for their bad decisions and resulting bad behavior. I'm not saying they should die, but when they do die I have little sympathy for them as they made their choices leading up to their deaths. 

Do I feel sorry for the families and friends of these felons who are also victims of their bad choices? Of course I do! But I have no sympathy for the felons themselves!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nor should you!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> I think my view differs greatly on this issue because I speak from experience on dealing with people like this. People are quick to jump to the "this today that tomorrow" and yes, it does happen, but all to often the cases of petty crimes usually don't hurt others other than it putting a hardship on the people he is effecting. The people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family.
> 
> My mothers side is riddled with people like this, in over 20 years of dealing with them and their "people" you begin to easily tell the difference from a "bad guy" and a "stupid guy". (believe me, I had to learn this at an early age for survival and sanity) Had the guy been planning something more, or more violent then I could get on the wagon.


I'm also related to drug addicts. One of my uncles is facing 7 years for a couple DUI's. Do I love my uncle? Yes. Do I think he deserves to be in prison? Yes. Because he won't stop drinking and driving unless he's locked up. If a DUI repeat offender killed one of my family members, do you think I will care that he has a family or a problem? **** no. Just because he's my family member doesn't mean other people shouldn't be protected from his actions. Something needs to be done before someone gets hurt. My uncle isn't bad. He's sick. But he still needs to pay the consequences for his actions.

Also, people don't always plan to be violent. Drugs can make people this way. Things go wrong. And nobody can tell if a robber will turn violent or not. He wasn't caught in the act so we don't know. And I'm not giving any robber the benefit of the doubt.

I have no sympathy for the robber. A lot of robberies turn more serious when the homeowner comes home or someone wakes up. Some turn deadly because the robber doesn't want to go to jail. They end up killing people who catch them. Who is to say that it wouldn't have gone down that road if someone other than the dog caught him in the act? It happens.

The consequences of this man's actions are that he is dead. When you do something like this, you have to be prepared to deal with the fallout which the man instigated.

Even if my possessions aren't worth a man's life, my piece of mind is. Knowing someone broke into my house would shatter my sense of security. Robbers do more harm than just stealing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Well said!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

If someone breaks into my house, I don't care if they're coming in to take a tour of my home, play with my dogs, steal my stuff, kidnap my children, rape my wife, or murder me: THEY'RE GETTING SHOT UNTIL THEY'RE DEAD! I'm not going to take the time to stop and ask why they are here or see what kind of weapons they are carrying first. My job is to protect my family and my property, and that's what I'm going to do. I look out for my neighbors, too, and our neighborhood, and I hope they'd do the same for us!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyhow, who knows what the guy's intentions were? Just to burglarize the house? Or maybe he had every intention of hurting the homeowner had they been there. We'll never know, just that he had no business being where he was. Good doggie.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> I agree that one can feel some sympathy for the guy and esp. for his family, but when you say this: *"people who are hurt the most are themselves and their family."* are you really suggesting that the felon is hurt more than the victim of the crime?
> 
> Got to disagree with this line of thought!



I think it depends on the situation and circumstances. You have to understand that my views also come from my spiritual/religious views.

Mundane, material items are never worth someones life...ever. And I believe that for everyone involved on both sides not just one.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

counter said:


> If someone breaks into my house, I don't care if they're coming in to take a tour of my home, play with my dogs, steal my stuff, kidnap my children, rape my wife, or murder me: THEY'RE GETTING SHOT UNTIL THEY'RE DEAD! I'm not going to take the time to stop and ask why they are here or see what kind of weapons they are carrying first. My job is to protect my family and my property, and that's what I'm going to do. I look out for my neighbors, too, and our neighborhood, and I hope they'd do the same for us!



If they have their back turned to you and are running away? You would still shoot them?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

High five to the pit!!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> If they have their back turned to you and are running away? You would still shoot them?


If they're in my house, they're getting shot. I don't care what direction they're running, at me or away from me. I understand that, if you're in the street (or any public property) defending yourself and someone turns to run, you can't shoot them in the back. In my house (private property) is a different story. I'm not going to give you a chance to return to avenge your hurt pride. If you're willing to break into my home while I'm home, you'd better be sure it's worth dying for. If not, don't do it. Plain and simple. And trust me, there's nothing in my house (to steal) worth dying for.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GSDolch said:


> I think it depends on the situation and circumstances. You have to understand that my views also come from my spiritual/religious views.
> 
> Mundane, material items are never worth someones life...ever. And I believe that for everyone involved on both sides not just one.



In this circumstance, the guy's decision resulted in his death. Not something that anyone else did. Had he been running from the cops, would it be the cops' fault he ran in front of a car? Of course not.

Is it the homeowner's fault that he was so afraid of the dog that he jumped out a window? No. 

Is it anyone's fault (other than the burglar) if he enters the wrong house and the owner is armed?

I do agree that it IS sad that people are willing to risk their lives to steal from someone else. But, they have no one to blame for their bad decisions but themselves. We aren't talking about a guy stealing a loaf of bread to feed his starving child...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Dainerra said:


> In this circumstance, the guy's decision resulted in his death. Not something that anyone else did. Had he been running from the cops, would it be the cops' fault he ran in front of a car? Of course not.
> 
> Is it the homeowner's fault that he was so afraid of the dog that he jumped out a window? No.
> 
> ...



Please read previous posts if you would like my view on everything else you posted. As I stated TWICE, I didn't think it was any one elses fault other than the guys.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

counter said:


> If they're in my house, they're getting shot. I don't care what direction they're running, at me or away from me. I understand that, if you're in the street (or any public property) defending yourself and someone turns to run, you can't shoot them in the back. In my house (private property) is a different story. I'm not going to give you a chance to return to avenge your hurt pride. If you're willing to break into my home while I'm home, you'd better be sure it's worth dying for. If not, don't do it. Plain and simple. And trust me, there's nothing in my house (to steal) worth dying for.



We will just have to agree to disagree. If someones back is turned to you and are running, they really arent a threat to you anymore IMO.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I really hope I never have to find out what I would do if someone broke in. Obviously I would set off the alarm (if I could get to it). I would let my dogs do whatever they wanted to do to the "bad guy" and if I were near it, I would probably pick up my gun. Could I actually shoot someone? I'm not sure. But I would still be scared to death even if the guy was running away from me. What if others are there? What if he's running to get a weapon from my kitchen or trying to kill my dog? Who knows....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

That is why I (and I think at least some of the others) feel ZERO sympathy for him. It's sad that he made some stupid choices, but I can't dredge up any real remorse that he is gone. I guess that you could say I mourn his wasted life - his death is more of a sigh and a shrug.

I do feel sympathy for his family. It is hard to loose someone that you love, even if they are less than ideal people.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

littlebit722 said:


> I really hope I never have to find out what I would do if someone broke in. Obviously I would set off the alarm (if I could get to it). I would let my dogs do whatever they wanted to do to the "bad guy" and if I were near it, I would probably pick up my gun. Could I actually shoot someone? I'm not sure. But I would still be scared to death even if the guy was running away from me. What if others are there? What if he's running to get a weapon from my kitchen or trying to kill my dog? Who knows....


 
Just a couple of thoughts. If you have a gun in your home for selfprotection you need to be prepared to use it. The bad guys will. If you own a gun for any reason, you should be totally comfortable with it's use. Guns gets dirty, ammo gets old. Guns should be cleaned and used a minimum of 3 times per year.

Shot guns are best for home protection. Knowledge and maintenance are 2 of your best weapons. Ease of access is also important. This is a little trickier if there are children in the house. My daughter is 24 and didn't know know I even owned a hand-gun, which is actually older than she is.


If you think you would hesitate even for a second to use a gun keep it in a safe or sell it. Better to invest in ligts with motion detectors and telling you to get a dog would probably be redundant. ;-)

Stat safe and smart.

Susan D


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> That is why I (and I think at least some of the others) feel ZERO sympathy for him. It's sad that he made some stupid choices, but I can't dredge up any real remorse that he is gone. I guess that you could say I mourn his wasted life - his death is more of a sigh and a shrug.
> 
> I do feel sympathy for his family. It is hard to loose someone that you love, even if they are less than ideal people.


Agreed. At the job I used to work (ER), I saw people like this die every day. Stupid people, making stupid decisions, that got them killed. I don't have the time, energy, or emotional stamina to feel sorry for this type of person. Like Dainerra, it's more of "wasted life" kind of feeling. And then the feeling of: at least he isn't around to hurt anyone else. 
I'll feel sorry for the good person, the mother of 3, who was an innocent bystander, and got killed by one of these idiots.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a failed robbery attempt on the robber's part. I have ZERO sympathy. He chose to do break into this house and failed. 

Kudos to the pit.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

If this guy had survived he would probably have sued the homeowner for his injuries. 

Kristina


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

KAKZooKpr said:


> If this guy had survived he would probably have sued the homeowner for his injuries.
> 
> Kristina


 
I was just going to say that! This is a good thing...."Dead men tell no tails" and they can't sue either. If he lived I bet he would have sued and I bet he would have won as well, then the dog gets put down because he is "a threat to society", this way he brought it all on himself. Gooooooood boy.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Denali Girl said:


> I was just going to say that! This is a good thing...."Dead men tell no tails" and they can't sue either. I


I'd go with "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------

